# Thunnus Thunder!!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I will start with what happened yesterday. Ive decided that for the entire month of September Im going to be trolling for sails and tuna.

Yesterday was flat calm with a north wind most of the morning. I made bait and drifted south. I had seen lots of bait on my graph in the 40-50ft (bottom) range but none in the 50-60ft range so I turned back to troll that area again as I had yet to have a run.

Nadda.

My second drift south I headed to about 70 ft and I picked up a nice king. I again started seeing bait on my graph and about 10 minutes later came up on a bait ball about 30 ft down in 70ft of water getting hammered. Within seconds I had a double hook up. One came unglued and the other had some serious balls behind it. It made a couple of runs and then settled down and felt very very much like a tuna.

All of a sudden it shot up to the surface and then about 50ft from me there was a mass explosion of blood and a big shark and my line went slack. I was angry!

I could still see schools of BIG fish about 30 feet down so I rebaited and set lines out. And again I had two runs within a few seconds but neither found the hooks! Grr! I trolled the area a bit but never found the fish again.

Time ran out so I hit the beach.

Today, I almost didnt go but I figured with it being rough the next few days I better fish while I can.

I got on the water a little after 8 and made bait. I plugged in the coordinates for my favorite contour change. It took me forever to get there because I was going right into the wind but as soon as I got to where I wanted to go I got hit. A couple of good runs and then just dead weight. I could clearly feel the fish just pretty much sitting down there shaking its head. Rats, shark I think so I put the hammer down.

It comes up to the surface a couple of times but out of sight, fighting just like a shark. Once I finally saw color I couldnt tell what it was but since it seemed shiny Im thinking its a big king that is just fighting strange. It surfaces again and I see its back, HOLY CRAP TUNA! After I saw it the fish finally started fighting like a tuna, straight down, in circles and tail thumping. 40 minutes after the initial hit I make the tail grab! Yes!

By now the seas are kicking up good and I only had a 10lb bag of ice so I head back in. Total time on the water was 1hr 55 min. THAT is why I love kayak fishing! :thumbup:

Yesterdays king:










Tonights dinner:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good deal man, how far do you take that yak out?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I usually stay within 3 miles or so, mainly because it just takes too dang long to go much further and come back. Averaging 3 mph in the PA is a work out!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Flippin awesome dude! What did it hit?


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

great stuff! your reports are always interesting read. thanks


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Sweet! How was the current today? It's been ripping lately.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BlackJeep said:


> Sweet! How was the current today? It's been ripping lately.


I couldnt tell really because the wind was blowing really hard too.


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

That is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice! Thats awesome!


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

nice i plan on targeting sails a tuna soon myself


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice catch! What did he hit on?


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice BFT man. Did you those measurements for your cart from my boy? Hopefully they worked for ya. Glad to hear your back at it, after all the weather. Were workin 7 days a week right now, so no fishing for us right now, but looking forward to gettin out there again asap. Congrats again on a good size tuna!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice BFT man. Did you those measurements for your cart from my boy? Hopefully they worked for ya. Glad to hear your back at it, after all the weather. Were workin 7 days a week right now, so no fishing for us right now, but looking forward to gettin out there again asap. Congrats again on a good size tuna!


Thanks man, Im really excited for the next 6-8 weeks or so, I think good things are going to popping off out there.

I did not hear from him.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey JD, your second (assuming it's a tuna) pic didn't show up. I'd like to see that monster! Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

where do you put your bad with fish? i ditched the livewell last time i took the bag.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a stud black fin tuna.:thumbup:


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great catch JD! A blackfin is definitely on my bucket list..


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lowprofile said:


> where do you put your bad with fish? i ditched the livewell last time i took the bag.


Not sure what you mean...?

Do you mean where do I put my fish bag?

If so, I run a bait tube, yeah it sucks to drag but I like having a cooler. I have a large C&H fish bag that I keep folded up in between my cooler and and rear rod holder, it stays just fine.

In the cooler I "normally" put two 10lb bags of ice as well as my drinks/snack. If I catch smaller fish like triggers, lane snapper, etc I will throw them in the cooler. 

If I catch something larger like a cobia or tuna I will open up the bag and put the ice and fish in it. I run about 3/4s of it in the back and up beside my seat. Again the extended rod holder holds it in place. It works out well until you have 20 pounds of ice and 50 pounds of fish then the yak gets a little squirrely!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Didnt hear from him huh? I thought he pm'd you with the measurments. Ill holler at him, and tell him to pm you again.


----------



## daperrin (Apr 8, 2013)

Heck, I may skip the snapper next month and go for a big boy. Guess I'll leave that up to you. Nice catch!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

a good looking Tuna!


----------

